# Pears and Prosciutto TNT



## kadesma (Nov 8, 2010)

we've all had prociutto and melon, here is a new take for me
fresh pears wrapped in prosciutto. The only caution don't warp to early the pears will get soft. Otherwise enjoy with a squeeze of either lemon or lime and enjoy
kades


----------



## babetoo (Nov 8, 2010)

am definitely going to try that. i love them both. bet they are awesome together. thanks.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Nov 8, 2010)

I like proscuitto wrapped anything...I'll look at some pears!  Thanks, Kades!


----------



## lyndalou (Nov 9, 2010)

I can't find good prosciutto around here. It is always labeled "Italian like" or some such thing. Have to find an Italian deli.


----------



## kadesma (Nov 10, 2010)

lyndalou said:


> I can't find good prosciutto around here. It is always labeled "Italian like" or some such thing. Have to find an Italian deli.


Lynda, you could try another type ham. Speck, just plain boiled ham that has been fried in butter lightly salted and cooled might do the trick. I am going to look on line and see what I can find.
kades


----------



## Rocklobster (Nov 10, 2010)

One recipe I have tried called for the pears to be halved, peeled and blue cheese stuffed in the centre hole where it has been cored. Wrapped in Procciuto, cover, then bake in a bit of white wine...


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Nov 11, 2010)

kadesma said:


> Lynda, you could try another type ham. Speck, just plain boiled ham that has been fried in butter lightly salted and cooled might do the trick. I am going to look on line and see what I can find.
> kades


We eat speck like prsut(prosciutto) with smokva(figs)and Pagski Sir (ewe milk cheese) I wrap monk fish in Prsut and fry, I use Prsut in Carbonara, I mince Prsut and add it to fresh goats milk cheese shape into cones, let it set in the fridge then dust with paprika and serve with strawberries dusted with black pepper.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Nov 12, 2010)

I love strawberries and black pepper!  Made it into a sorbet once and served it to my Dad, he went crazy for it.


----------



## kadesma (Nov 12, 2010)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I love strawberries and black pepper!  Made it into a sorbet once and served it to my Dad, he went crazy for it.


That sounds great want to share? I make a bruscetta with fresh strawberris ive cut up and mixed with a small amount of sugar its so good and easy. we all love it i like to top min with a little chopped mint. yun
kades


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Nov 13, 2010)

kadesma said:


> That sounds great want to share? I make a bruscetta with fresh strawberris ive cut up and mixed with a small amount of sugar its so good and easy. we all love it i like to top min with a little chopped mint. yun
> kades


 
2 pints of strawberries, trimmed washed and quartered 
Sprinkled with about 2 tablespoons of sugar and chilled it.

I then mashed the strawberries after they had macerated in the sugar for half the day in the fridge.  I did six cranks of the pepper mill and poured it into the ice cream machine (one of the one's where you freeze the bowl) and turned it into sorbet.

Dad replicated it when he went home and it was a hit.


----------



## kadesma (Nov 13, 2010)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> 2 pints of strawberries, trimmed washed and quartered
> Sprinkled with about 2 tablespoons of sugar and chilled it.
> 
> I then mashed the strawberries after they had macerated in the sugar for half the day in the fridge.  I did six cranks of the pepper mill and poured it into the ice cream machine (one of the one's where you freeze the bowl) and turned it into sorbet.
> ...


Thanks it sounds so yummy. 
kades


----------

